
Ask HN: Recommended platform for small discussion lists? - Mz
I could readily start a Yahoo Group for this, but I suspect that would flop in tech circles. What options are currently available that would not have techies turning their nose up at it?<p>Thanks.
======
amirathi
Google groups.

~~~
Mz
Thanks:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12573081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12573081)

